# Mawer EAFE and US Mid Cap - Available at BMO Investorline?



## Yasehtor (Oct 12, 2018)

I was looking at buying Mawer EAFE and US Mid Cap funds which are relatively new. When I tried to enter a transaction on BMO Investorline it shows them as F Class funds (they are A Class funds). I can purchase other Mawer funds at Investorline no problem. Anyone had any success buying the newer Mawer funds at Investorline. I know I could call them but wait timers can be long these days.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

They are A class according to Mawer but F class according to BMO IL since they do not pay any trailer fee. I don't know if, or why, they wouldn't allow the purchase of all MAW funds if they allow some. I own MAW104 in an RESP. Did you actually try to make the purchase?


----------



## Yasehtor (Oct 12, 2018)

AltaRed said:


> They are A class according to Mawer but F class according to BMO IL since they do not pay any trailer fee. I don't know if, or why, they wouldn't allow the purchase of all MAW funds if they allow some. I own MAW104 in an RESP. Did you actually try to make the purchase?


Yes I tried to process a trade... and below is the message I received. Guess I will have to give them a call.. hopefully won't have to wait too long.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

I'd clearly tell them they are misrepresenting the class. That said, I just looked it up on Morningstar. Why would you want to buy this fund with a rather high MER? I believe XEF ETF would serve you better.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

AltaRed said:


> Why would you want to buy this fund with a rather high MER? I believe XEF ETF would serve you better.


I agree. XEF is surely a better choice, at a rock bottom MER.


----------



## Yasehtor (Oct 12, 2018)

Thanks... I will take a look at XEF


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

Jeff Mo is the fund manager the new US Mid-Cap fund. That is one reason to consider the Mawer US mid-cap equity fund.

I invest with MAWER, so I likely have some bias, but Jeff Mo has generated remarkable performance and returns - especially with MAWER New Canada fund. I don't pay much attention to short-term performance from fund managers, but when I find one that can generate very good, consistent, 10 + returns, I like to follow them. Mo's is 14%+ on 10 years, and 16% (since the fund's inception in 1988) annual return for the NEW CANADA fund - unfortunately, it isn't possible to invest in the fund anymore. See a comparison of Mawer New Canada fund with XEF here.

I don't know whether Mo will work the same magic with the US Mid-Cap Equity fund that he did with New Canada - time will tell. I am well aware that there are those who aren't fans of mutual funds, but, in my view, some managers can outperform the market (...and yes..it's all historical performance, nothing is guaranteed).

Just my opinion


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

You can't compare New Canada with XEF. That isn't even apples and oranges, but point taken. Mawer has some excellent performing funds. 

I've been a holder and fan of MAW104 for some time. Excellent long term performance and it is matching or bettering VBAL since VBAL's inception. That may, or may not continue because MAW104's 0.92% MER has to overcome the 25 bp of VBAL on a long term basis. If I was to go with an actively managed mutual fund, I would do it in the small and mid-cap sectors where there is more room for manager out performance cherry picking in those sectors than there is in large caps. I don't think MAW170 has much chance at long term outperformance over XEF in the large cap area.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

Alta - I think the OP was referring to MAW1_8_0, a new fund as of Sept 27, 2021, and not MAW170.
MAW180 is their new US mid-cap equity. very new. I was not able to find it among the MAWER funds on offer thru my brokerage account - not sure why - maybe too early? I'd have to call them to find out sup.

I agree the large-cap, MAW170, is not an attractive buy. there are better choices.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

I was referring to the attachment in post #3, which identifies MAW170 as the one the OP was trying to purchase. Although I do note now that post #1 mentions both funds.


----------

